# [App] Owtsee - Park And Amenity Finder With Social Integration (Chicago Atm)



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

*OWTSEE*, a new public app by SWebCEO and Childofthehorn

*NOW IN HTML5 TO USE ON ANY DEVICE! OWTSee.com*

Download on the Market: https://market.andro...e_dollar.Owtsee











Owtsee helps you find Chicago public parks near you, and lists what amenities, events, and programs they feature.

The very first screen on the application tells you what events are planned at parks near your location. You're not limited to what's near you, though: Owtsee can help you search over the entire Chicago park system for parks that meet your needs.

Want to find a park with a beach and a dog-friendly area? We've got you covered! You can also get social with events you like by sharing them on Twitter, Facebook, SMS, Gmail, or any other compatible social app you have installed on your device. If the park is available on Foursquare, you can add it to your list of places to visit. Owtsee can save events and parks that interest you by adding them to your Google Calendar with a few simple clicks.
Currently Owtsee can help you find out the amenities offered at *575 city parks, events at 565 parks, programs at 190 parks, and add 144 parks *to your list of places to visit on Foursquare. Future releases will incorporate even more parks, as well as information about landmarks, libraries, technical resource centers, and who knows what else!

Future work:
- Adding Seattle as the next city
- Adding other public amenities such as libraries, rec centers, museums, etc.
- Adding community driven event planners and neighborhood highlights
- Adding ability for retailers to locally post up specials that they have

We are still making it look nicer, but it works fast and clean.


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Now IN HTML5 !!!!!!!!

Visit www.owtsee.com !


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

*VOTE FOR US IN THE A4MC CONTEST!*

*http://www.appsformetrochicago.com/apps/owtsee-0*


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

*WE JUST WON 3RD PLACE IN THE APPS FOR METRO CHICAGO CONTEST - Thank You people! *

*http://www.appsformetrochicago.com/grand-challenge-winners*

*$3500 - ohh yeah!*


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

*PLEASE VOTE FOR OWTSEE IN THE NYCBIGAPPS COMPETITION!*
*http://2011.nycbigapps.com/submissions/5879-owtsee*

*The more we win the more we can roll this out to more cities (hosting costs and time to get data).*


----------

